# Dartford Companion Dog Show with Obedience



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

COMPANION DOG SHOW with OBEDIENCE

SUNDAY 6th SEPTEMBER

CENTRAL PARK, DARTFORD, KENT

ENTRIES FROM 11.00. 
JUDGING STARTS - OBEDIENCE AND PEDIGREES 12.00, NOVELTY 2.00​
Pedigree classes - judge Stephanie Penfold
Puppy, Junior, Gundog, Hound + Terrier, Working, Pastoral, Toy + Utility, Open, Veteran (7 yrs and over)

Novelty classes - judge Lisa Geraghty
Best Crossbreed Dog, Best Crossbreed Bitch, Best rescue, Best Condition, Waggiest Tail, Companion Dog Club, Most Appealing eyes, Special Veteran (10 yrs and over), Brace, Most Handsome Dog, Prettiest Bitch, Judges Favourite. Junior Handling, Adult handling (first three qualify for Coventry LKS finals)
Baby Puppy (under 6 mths)

OBEDIENCE CLASSES

Starters - Heel on lead, Recall on Lead, 1 min sit stay (any position on lead)
Improvers - Heel on Lead, Heel Free, Recall, 1 min sit & 2 min down stay
Expert - Heel Free, Test 'A' Recall, Retrieve, 2 min sit & 2 min down stay

PRIZES FOR ALL FIRST PLACE WINNERS
ROSETTES 1st - 6th IN EVERY CLASS​
RINGSIDE PARKING - REFRESHMENTS​
PROCEEDS TO 
THE BRENT (6th DARTFORD) SCOUT GROUP and PRO DOGS DIRECT​


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

is there a website for this?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

No, sorry. If you want a schedule then let me know your email address


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SmudgeAllart (Jul 27, 2009)

Tollisty

Is that an annual event, and is it run by a local club? We are from Bexleyheath and are going to pick our collie pup up tomorrow.
I know we are still very early days and they can't do agility until he is about 1year old, but would be very interested to learn of a local club for when the time comes.

Many thanks


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Yes it is an annual event but it is organised by me. 
There are a few agility clubs in the area, for a list of clubs, have a look here http://www.agilitynet.com/
For obedience classes look here ObedienceUK


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

How much is it to get in?

And also do you know of any more doggie fun days out in kent ?

We are going to go to the dartford one (about 5 Adults 3 children and about 12 dogs) all hounds 

And also paws in the park the week after


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Login | Facebook

Their is a few of us going

Does anyone know how much it is to get in


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's free to get in  . And with ringside parking as well


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump

This sunday i am looking forward to it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what the age is for the baby puppy group?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

From as soon as they have had their vaccinations, so usually about 12 weeks. Upto 6 mths.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant wait untill 2 morrow


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking forward to 2day there is about 10 people going and 12 dogs in my group fingers crossed the rain stays away


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We went to this today and had great fun!
My son won junior handler, and our Saluki cross got prettiest crossbreed bitch, and then best crossbreed!
A couple of other rosettes too - and bought some toys for the dogs as well as a new collar. Lovely day!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

We raised £340 today. Thankyou everyone that came and I hope you all enjoyed it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

We had a great day out 

Sophie got 1st in the hound and terrier class
Lilly came 4th in the young handler group
Summer came 4th in the baby puppy class

My friend got a 2nd in baby puppy with her border terrier

And my other friend got 5th in the crossbred boy class

It was a great day all round


----------



## sexyRoxy (Sep 6, 2009)

I would just like to thank all the organizers of this event, we had a lovely day out and my son's dog come 2nd in the Best Crossbreed Bitch, 1st in the Prettiest Bitch and also won the final best novalty dog, which made him very happy as it was there first dog show they have ever entered, and we are very proud of him and his dog.


----------



## Taome (Apr 17, 2009)

it was a brilliant day, weather was good , i was proud to win baby puppy and 3rd baby puppy with my 2 boxers,


----------

